# My Label



## hannabarn (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## hannabarn (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know how this will turn out. It is the label I put on my Riesling. Picture is winter scene of my home


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2008)

That is really pretty....You should be proud....Looks crisp and icy.


----------



## corn field (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice label hanna. Love the picture of your place.
By the way how is your chocolate strawberry coming along?


----------



## moose (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice label and home, I suppose you are ready for the Birkie then. Been down there and skiied that race 6 times. Grueling to say the least.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 29, 2008)

Man thats nice. Is that a log home ?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 29, 2008)

Great label! Beautiful winery!




*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 29, 2008)

It is a log home that we built last year and moved into In October.
Moose: There is alot of good snow this year for the Birkie. Let me know if you plan on competing this year!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 29, 2008)

Ron; Chocolate strawberry was a flop! I dumped it. I think I know what I did wrong so will start a new batch next week!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 29, 2008)

Bummer about the Choc/Straw.




Barney, I love the label! One of my bestest friends just moved to Birchwood, so the next time I'm in the area we should set up a meet, greet and swap! I love Hayward. We could get a table at the Moccasin Bar! (Why do I feel that there are eyes watching me in there?)


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Your Highness! That sounds like a winner. We would love to meet you


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe I can get Poor Bert to take me to Wonderful Wisconsin, home of Leinenkugel's Beer, the only Limburger Cheese producer in the U.S. and many other fine institutions over Dead Presidents' weekend. I think there's a very good chance of it. Start thinking of some wines you may have available for swapping! (Have corkscrew, will travel!)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2008)

What was wrong with the choc straw. that you dumped it? The label is great bt it is crooked is that just because the way you posted it?


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 29, 2008)

The label is not on a bottle. I just laid it on a piece of cardboard and took a closeup of it. It didn't show up as good on a picture of the bottle. I think the chocolate strawberry had not enough fruit pulp and too much water. I have new strainer bags coming and will try again next week. Not much invested other than strawberries and sugar!!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 30, 2008)

Hanna, wonderful label. Beautiful home.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 30, 2008)

Your Highness, since I am new to this hobby, I don't have a big inventory for swapping. I have some gewurztraminer, chianti, lambrusco,IM white zinfandel and sweet riesling!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 30, 2008)

hanna,
You home is beautiful, reminds me of my Dad's cabin in W.Va. only on a much larger scale. It makes a beautiful label too.






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 30, 2008)

Hanna,
Hope your wine is as nice as your living site! Also hope you have help shoveling the snow off all that deck



! Enjoy


----------



## Tomy (Jan 30, 2008)

Any fish in that creek? One of my 1st fishing trips was to Hayward, thought we would never get there, took off after work, and yes we brought home pounds &amp; pounds of fresh Muskey, Walleye. Great looking label. Tomy


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 30, 2008)

That is just a little lake. Enough to raise the taxes!! I planted some blue gills and the next year I had some monsters. However the next year they were gone! Otters had a feast for awhile. It is 14' deep during normal times. One end is ours and the other half is in National forest. We have 40 acres and 3 sides are adjacent to chequamagon national forest. Jack: My wife wields a mean snow shovel!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 30, 2008)

Barney,
That sounds like a great number of choices for swapping! I spoke with my friend up there this evening and she was so excited! Especially at the throught of a trip to the Moccasin! I believe that she will be joining us in the warmth of the bar...


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds great! Keep in touch.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't been to the Moccasin Bar in years. My son says it is frequented by drunken indians!! We shall see!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2008)

Do ou ever get to see the otters, that would be awesome if you ask me!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 30, 2008)

I wanna go to the Moccasin Bar!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 30, 2008)

Wade, They come and go 2 or 3 times a year. They are fun to watch but they can decimate the fish population in a small lake. I'll try to get some pictures next time they come. This is a small wild lake! We have the only 2 houses on it. My son lives in the other one.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 30, 2008)

Ramona, I don't know where you are but you are welcome


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 31, 2008)

This is another view on my label


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful home and label. You built on a lovely piece of the earth.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2008)

That is my dream land and i would be so great full to see the pics of otters. I k ow they must do damage but thats what life is all about, the animals. Where do they go when they are not there? I didnt know they move around like that.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! That reminds me, it's not always cold up here!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 31, 2008)

wade said:


> That is my dream land and i would be so great full to see the pics of otters. I k ow they must do damage but thats what life is all about, the animals. Where do they go when they are not there? I didnt know they move around like that.


I don't know where they go or where they come from. I have seen their tracks in the spring snow. It seems that they know when there enough fish available in a small lake. It just proves we don't own anything, we are just caretakers!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's some of them in glady West VA.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like you are 'baiting' them....Tasty aren't they.....


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 2, 2008)

No!! My Mom would shot me .She named one of them Moe . Your right they do look tasty.


----------



## moose (Feb 2, 2008)

Just don't shoot Moe.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## hannabarn (Feb 2, 2008)

Wade, Those aren't otters!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2008)

You sure, maybe they have cross bread!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 2, 2008)

Paul,


A familiar scene........we do the same at the cabin.....they will almost eat out of your hand.


Ramona


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 2, 2008)

wade said:


> You sure, maybe they have cross bread!


I think they "otter" get out of there before they get shot!!


----------

